# My 63/64 Frightliner



## ttownbikeman (Jun 26, 2019)

It came to me just a frame and  fork. I strip the old clear off the frame. And the chain guard was their. That how I found out what it was. So this what I did with it. I like it


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 26, 2019)

Looking good  !


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 27, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Sven (Jun 27, 2019)

Looking Good!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 27, 2019)

The only parts not chromed are the tires and seat. Nicely done.


----------



## ttownbikeman (Jun 27, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> The only parts not chromed are the tires and seat. Nicely done.



Thank u


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

ttownbikeman said:


> It came to me just a frame and  fork. I strip the old clear off the frame. And the chain guard was their. That how I found out what it was. So this what I did with it. I like itView attachment 1021280



I wish mine looked so good!! Well Done. Razin.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 27, 2019)

It looks great, but if it's a FRIGHTliner you need a pumpkin light...maybe @vincev has one hidden behind his Cheetos bike.


----------

